# Cnc Servo Motor Score



## JimDawson (Nov 2, 2016)

I picked up five, NEMA 34 frame, BLDC servo motors and 4 drives today to add to my collection.  All for FREE.

115/230V single phase input drives. 750 watt motors.  Pacific Scientific.  Three of the drives are known good, and the other is easily repairable.

I'm not sure what to do with them yet, maybe CNC my lathe?  I really don't need another project right now.  My DoAll surface grinder is the next CNC project, well, right after I finish the software for Alloy's Shizouka mill.  Almost done with that.


----------



## Boswell (Nov 3, 2016)

You can't have too much stuff .


----------



## Metal (Nov 3, 2016)

you should send them to me so I can be done with these junk gecko drives?


----------



## John Hasler (Nov 3, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> I picked up five, NEMA 34 frame, BLDC servo motors and 4 drives today to add to my collection.  All for FREE.
> 
> 115/230V single phase input drives. 750 watt motors.  Pacific Scientific.  Three of the drives are known good, and the other is easily repairable.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do with them yet, maybe CNC my lathe?  I really don't need another project right now.  My DoAll surface grinder is the next CNC project, well, right after I finish the software for Alloy's Shizouka mill.  Almost done with that.


Do you want to sell any of them?


----------



## cs900 (Nov 3, 2016)

nice find!


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 3, 2016)

John Hasler said:


> Do you want to sell any of them?



No, sorry John.  These will be used on the next project.


----------



## fretsman (Nov 3, 2016)

I really look forward to hearing about the grinder project, Jim!!


----------



## countryguy (Nov 5, 2016)

I have been watching for Servo's and Drives for over a year... And you pull off FREE...   I'll add that it could not have happened to a more deserving fella!   CONGRATS. 
Going to sulk now...


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 5, 2016)

fretsman said:


> I really look forward to hearing about the grinder project, Jim!!



I should be starting on that one around the first of the year.



countryguy said:


> I have been watching for Servo's and Drives for over a year... And you pull off FREE...   I'll add that it could not have happened to a more deserving fella!   CONGRATS.
> Going to sulk now...



  That advantage I have there is that work with this stuff for a living so I have a lot of exposure.  They are off of a router retrofit I did a while back.  The customer called me and wanted to know if he could toss them.  I told him I would be right over to to pick them up and properly dispose of them


----------

